# Illinois reptile owners please read



## oscar (Apr 16, 2013)

Was just doing an internet search and noticed a house Bill (SB2362) that
has been introduced and is making its way through the IL senate.
You probably have to be a lawyer to understand it but sounds like if passed
it would spell trouble for any of us in IL who owns turtles or tortoises without
being a hassle. Especially when it is so confusing to interpret what is
being proposed. I just sent the president of the Chicago Herp Society an e-mail and asked him if he and members knew about this bill and his 
opinion on it, also asked if they would post something on there web site
letting people know. Will post again if I hear back from him.


----------



## wellington (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up. I will look into it. Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## rideburton87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but this seems to be making it legal to own reptiles that are "life threatening" and harder to own aquatic turtles under 4''. I dont really like aquatic turtles so I didnt really read to much into the 4'' rule changing but it didnt seem to have anything to do with tortoises or lizards..

This website kinda made it easy .. http://usherp.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/SB2362-Summary.pdf


----------

